# Fender or Rednef?



## Digitalpotato (Aug 1, 2010)

So? Which one do you like better?


----------



## gdzeek (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm good poll, I was this close to voting for rednef, us dragons gotta stick together. but Fender... hes just to awesome.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> hmm good poll, I was this close to voting for rednef, us dragons gotta stick together. but Fender... hes just to awesome.


 
This^
My thoughts as well.
Hard to top Fender.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

No contest, Fender.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

rednef is boss :3 i got the t shirt
<-Fag


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely Fender. I can't quite put my finger on it, but there's just something about Rednef that I don't like.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 1, 2010)

REPTILES DON'T HAVE BOOBS!!!! D8<


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2010)

Furry chest Vs. Scalie boobies... It's not really a contest.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 1, 2010)

Fender all the way.
Ever since I saw Cooper Tom playing him in suit.. Fender just got way cooler.

Besides.
Dragon boobs are just no D;


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Furry chest Vs. Scalie boobies... It's not really a contest.


Ill take some boob scales over some furry man chest any day.
<- Still a Fag.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 1, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> Still a Fag.


 
Wouldn't you want a man chest then?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Wouldn't you want a man chest then?


Nope just a hopeless person that seems to be one of two that like like rednef.i guess that makes me lame instead.

*
*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 1, 2010)

I would of picked Rednef if Fendar wasn't the other option.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im not giving up i know i can get one more before fender reaches 20! 

Uh, alittle help here
Wolfen?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 1, 2010)

Say no to dragon mammaries!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

Another vote for Fender here


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Furry chest Vs. Scalie boobies... It's not really a contest.


 


Toraneko said:


> Say no to dragon mammaries!


 I share their sentiments.

Fender all they way.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 1, 2010)

Fender - Lord of the Ties ?


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Fender! =D


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 1, 2010)

what the fuck rednef
go away
nobody likes you

we love our gay fox more


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 1, 2010)

Rednef when she's not drawn with extra basketballs

(I'm sure there's at least 1 picture like that)


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Furry chest Vs. Scalie boobies... It's not really a contest.


 Scalie boobs aren't soft and fluffy and warm :c


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 1, 2010)

Dragon boobs are awesome and you are all gay.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 1, 2010)

Fender is amazing at everything. He deserves all the votes that he's getting.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

its allways foxes dogs and and wolfs, rednef the dragon (Cool! Allright!) and her armor-plated fun bags deserve some respek (and my hands :3)


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> its allways foxes dogs and and wolfs, rednef the dragon (Cool! Allright!) and her armor-plated fun bags deserve some respek (and my hands :3)


 Because dragons aren't common right?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

If there are i dont get to see them much most of my friends are canine feline and rodents. me being a non conformist(yeah right...) liked Zebras.  

_
Im pretty buthurt cause friends keeps drawing my character's-butt-in a lions mouth..._not cool.

i like fender, but in a 'that arts cool bro,' sort of way.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 1, 2010)

Come on! There needs to be more Rednef love!


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> If there are i dont get to see them much most of my friends are canine feline and rodents. me being a non conformist(yeah right...) liked Zebras.


 You should stick around FAF then.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 1, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> what the fuck rednef
> go away
> nobody likes you
> 
> we love our gay fox more


 
What gay fox?

I don't see any fox. Fender looks more like a raccoon.


----------



## Riv (Aug 1, 2010)

Fender... I've never been much of a scaly fan. Mammals are so much more approachable.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> You should stick around FAF then.



Yep I intend to :3 still i want MOAR rednef and dragons till i foam at the mouth. No moar lions-do not want.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

Rednef is pretty cool but I'll agree that boobage should stay with mammal furries.


----------



## Icky (Aug 1, 2010)

Derfen.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 1, 2010)

No preference.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Rednef, and all "reptiles/dragons shouldn't have boobs" sayers can shut up, go bitch about another of the thousands anatomical errors out there.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Daniel Kay said:


> Rednef, and all "reptiles/dragons shouldn't have boobs" sayers can shut up, go bitch about another of the thousands anatomical errors out there.


 Birds shouldn't have dicks


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> Birds shouldn't have dicks


 
"Aquatic animal based furs shouldn't be able to live outside the water"
"Insect furs shouldn't exceed a certain size as they couldn't process enough oxygen"
"Pretty much all furs shouldn't be able to sweat at all"

I think you get the drill.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Hard to top Fender.


 
Oh?  Really?  

Srsly, Fender is the better brand.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 3, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> What gay fox?
> 
> I don't see any fox. Fender looks more like a raccoon.


 Ferret/Fox hybrid who isnt gay,


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2010)

Rednef for me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> Birds shouldn't have dicks


 
And yet the goose, ostrich, and a few other birds -do- have dicks.

Edit:  Rednef, motherfuckers.


----------

